# Guess the type of the person above you based on vibe



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't see this type of thread for this part of the forum (enneagram), so decided to make one. I guess I'll start, so the person above me is this forum as a whole which I type as 234567891 with all wings and instinctual variants.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

7w8 sx/sp


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

8w7 sp/so


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

3w2 so/sp


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

5w6 sp/sx


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

5w4 yeah I don't know what the other stuff means


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

5w6


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

5w4


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

8w9 SX/SP

BANKAI


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

9w(restlingrizzlies)1 sx/so


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

8w(mostselfcontrolled)7 sx/sp


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

8w7 sp/sx


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> 8w7 sp/sx


Are you serious, GIRL?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Quang said:


> Are you serious, GIRL?
> 
> Most adorable 1w9 I have seen


Did I stutter?

And I'm obviously an 8w9 sx/sp

Edit: sorry I don't mean to go against the brain and potentially throw off a really young topic. My typing is 8w7 ~


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ENTJ 8w7>3w4>5w6/7w8 So/Sx


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

2w3 sx/sp SEE


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Zamyatin said:


> 2w3 sx/sp SEE


I see what you did there. 

I can't type this game for shit though, so I will pass.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

8w9, yeah, with.... sx/sp

Also, Zamyatin - 1w2 yes, but I can see 5w6 as well. sp/so


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

2w1 Sx/soso



Quang said:


> 8w9 SX/SP
> 
> *BANKAI*


That's funny because that was what I initially typed myself as when I got into enneagram. 

Bold: don't make do it :tongue:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

5w6


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

1w2/2w1


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

9w1 459 sp


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

3w4 (I reached this before looking at your signature, on my honor) sp/sx


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

2w3 ESFJ So/Sp


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

6w7-4w3-9w8


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

9w1-2w3-6w7


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

9w1 for that cute lil pussy ahah :kitteh:


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

7w6


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

8w7


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Mandraque,I'm assuming that's for @Vajra 

@Silveresque, 9w8-5w4-4w5


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

2w3 so


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

9w8 so/sp


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

7w8 sx/so


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

2w3


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

7w6 sp/so


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

4w5?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

6w5 so/sx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

2w1 so/sp


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

3w4


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

7w8


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

7w6-2w3-8w9 sx/sp


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 18, 2014)

3w4-5w6-1w9 sx/sp


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

7w6/3w2/9w8 soc/sx


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

5w6 2w1 8w7 sp/sx 

haha somehow I was determined to get both 5 and 7 in the tritype and had to go back about three times because of that.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

pivot_turn said:


> 5w6 2w1 8w7 sp/sx
> 
> haha somehow I was determined to get both 5 and 7 in the tritype and had to go back about three times because of that.


Triple power seeking, huzzah :blush: 

I think I typed you as dom Ni in another thread based on vibe. Here goes, 9w1/5w4/3w4 soc/sp.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

mushr00m said:


> Triple power seeking, huzzah :blush:
> 
> I think I typed you as dom Ni in another thread based on vibe. Here goes, 9w1/5w4/3w4 soc/sp.


 your username gave such positive outlook vibe and avatar withdrawn thinker. I don't know where I got the 8 from. 

And I was happy about that Ni because of variation. I always get Fi or Se (well that's my top two functions, but it's fun to get something different sometimes). 

To next person: Type mushr00m instead of me as I'm just commenting as I already typed her in my last post.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

6w5 1w9 4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

4w5-5w6-9w1 sp/sx


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

2w1-7w6-1w2 so/sx


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

4w5-7w6-9w1 so/sp


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Living dead said:


> 4w5-7w6-9w1 so/sp


You might be right about 9w1. I've narrowed it down to 1w9 or 9w1. The 7w6 is interesting for a head fix. Maybe that's why I'm so easily distracted, lol.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

WardRhiannon said:


> You might be right about 9w1. I've narrowed it down to 1w9 or 9w1. The 7w6 is interesting for a head fix. Maybe that's why I'm so easily distracted, lol.


Didn't expect that!
I just thought that 4w5 by itself is enough to make person seem 1-ish and 5-ish

I'm at some 269 combination at the moment,not sure about much else:frustrating:


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

7w6 sx/sp


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

9w1-4w3-7w6 sx/sp


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

4w5 sx/sp 6w5 8w9


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

7w6/9w8/3w4 so/sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

6w5>4w5>9w1/1w9 Sp/Sx


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

4w5


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

5w4 sp/sx


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

2w1 (though it was hard to ignore that from popping into my head, since I have seen you on other posts and remembered your proclaimed type). Your "signature" quote at the bottom of the post solidified it for me though, it felt very 2w1-ish (if not 1w2). I also think of type 4 when I look at your profile picture (for whatever reason).


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

4w3, but your profile picture says 2


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

2w1 sx sp


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

1w2 sx


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

Yo have no picture!


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

9w8


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

2 Sp/So.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

4w5


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Sp 1. That fish looks perpetually in a sour critical state.


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

3w2 sx/sp


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

7w6 social perhaps


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

4w3 sx/so


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

9w1


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

7w6


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

4w3 sx/sp.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

7w6 SP/SX, like that's all I could think of when I saw your avatar. Sorry for the lack of creativity.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

2w1 so/sx


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

8w7 sx/sp


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

3w4 sp


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

4w5 so/sp


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

9w8 sx/so


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

5w4


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Makes me think image type. Not sure which one though. Sx/Sp


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

intj
sp/sx


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

6w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

type 6w5 sp/so ISFJ

EDIT: that was for Agent K. 8w7 6w5 2w1 so/sx for above and I guess ESTJ maybe.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

JAH said:


> 6w5 Sp/Sx


you left out MBTI type


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

agent k said:


> you left out mbti type


isfj


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

@pippylongstocking INTP 4w3 sp/sx
@Agent K INTJ 6w5 sp/sx
@JAH ESTJ 1w9 sp/so


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

3w4 intj sx/so


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Intp 4w3


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

esfp 4w5 sx/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

2w1 6w7 9w8 so/sp


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

6w7 (strong 7 wing) 4w3 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

9w1 5w6 4w5 sp/sx


----------

